# Are Central Stations and Remotes Interchangeable?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This was intended for LGB and possibly Massoth but perhaps it refers to all brands (I don't know).

For various reasons I was using an LGB Central Station III (P) with LGB Remotes and a Massoth Navigator and went to a different layout with a different LGB Central Station III (P) only to discover that things I programmed with one Central Station III did not work with the other Central Station III although using the same Navigator.

Apparently it is the Central Station rather than the Navigator that stores the loco data.

This is confusing to me in that I thought a loco programmed with a loco ID would use that same ID with any Central Station.

It seems the LGB Remotes are interchangeable between Central Stations but not the Navigator (and other programmable remotes)?

I programmed an LGB Streetcar with a Navigator on one Central Station III as ID 58 only to find that the same Streetcar did not run with the same Navigator on the other CS III and the same Navigator could not reprogram the same Streetcar to ID 58 while using that CS III.

What am I missing here?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but am eager to hear it.

Indeed, the loco number (whether short, long, or consist) is stored in the loco decoder itself, and should be the same no matter what system is "on the rails".

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

As Greg points out, the decoder stores the loco ID so no matter where you take it, it should run when that ID is selected. Each navigator stores certain data that the user prefers, such as the name and picture for that particular loco. 
If you can't control the streetcar on some else's layout I suspect that that other central station isn't seeing your navigator. Were you able to run any other engines using that other central station? Did you use the same wireless receiver on both layouts?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LOCO IDs are NOT automatically seen if the long vs short addresses do not match.
In Jerry's case he has MTS II which is short addresses only, but he has the Massoth Navigator which can have long addresses.

So, the configuration set by CV29 in the engine decoder is important.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

At Dan's suggestion I have been trying a different Central Station III with everything but the Navigator disconnected. The results have been erratic and after talking with Mohammed I may have the wrong Navigator/DiMax cable. 

I am using both LGB and Massoth receivers and both LGB and Massoth software with the LGB 55045.

It appears the LGB BUS uses RJ14 (4 conductor) jacks while DIMAX uses RJ12 (6 conductor) jacks. 

I know I have a defective Central Station II and one of the LGB remotes and/or its cable is bad plus there are a few decoders (LGB, Massoth, MRC & Digitrax) that are defective so it is taking some time and effort to sort out what I am doing wrong and which components are good or bad. It is annoying and frustrating but I am making progress with the help I have been getting.

Part of the confusion is the difficulty in understanding all the instructions for LGB's 55005P, 55006P, 55015P, 55016P, 55045, 55090, 50111, 51070, 50090, 5006, 5007, Jumbo, Massoth Navigator and the various LGB and Massoth decoders (the Digitrax and MRC decoders are another issue but not a particular problem).

Jerry


----------

